# [xorg] ati X1700 | install en chroot

## zorg

bonjour à tous, j'ai décidé de me lancé dans l'installation de Gentoo, j'ai procédé par chroot depuis ubuntu comme dit ici --> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Gentoo-Linux-from-Ubuntu

tous s'est bien passé ( je pense ) , j'ai donc créer un user ( zorg ) et son mot de passe ainsi que le mot de passe root.

puis j'ai installer xorg ( emerge xorg-x11 )

et enfin installer enlightenment [ E17 ] avec cette méthode http://www.bullteam.net/forum/index.php?topic=66.0

mais quand je tape "Xorg -configure" j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.7.5.901 (1.7.6 RC 1)

Release Date: 2010-03-05

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-20-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.33-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Mar 8 15:15:30 GMT 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

Build Date: 08 March 2010  01:19:12AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

    to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  8 17:30:28 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e4a20

(II) Module ABI versions:

    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

    X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

    X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

    X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

(--) PCI:*(0:7:0:0) 1002:71d5:1043:1242 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfe0f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

    Section "Device"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

        Driver    "ati"

    EndSection

    Section "Screen"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

        Device    "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

    EndSection

    Section "Device"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        Driver    "vesa"

    EndSection

    Section "Screen"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

        Device    "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

    EndSection

    Section "Device"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        Driver    "fbdev"

    EndSection

    Section "Screen"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        Device    "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

    EndSection

    Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier    "Builtin Default Layout"

        Screen    "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

        Screen    "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

        Screen    "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

    EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

    Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

    Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

    Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

    /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

    /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

    /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

    /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

    Using the default mouse configuration.

(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

    Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.0.0

    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.0.0

    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.0.0

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.13.0

    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.0.0

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.1.0

    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module ati

(II) UnloadModule: "ati"

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.5.0

    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

    compiled for 1.7.5.901, module version = 1.4.0

    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

     at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

et voici mon make.conf :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-3"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

d'où vient le problème ?  faut-il installé un paquet pour "radeon" ?  

merci de votre aide.

mon PC :

```
Asus G2P

Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 2 GHz

Mémoire RAM 2 Go DDR2

Taille d'écran (pouces) 17

Résolution 1440 x 900

Carte ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 512 Mo dédiés

Disque dur : (Go)160
```

----------

## zorg

bon j'ai fait une réinstall depuis un livcd 2008, xorg fonctionne mais je démarre sur tdm... et je n'arrive pas à faire démarré Enlightenment17 (/usr/bin/e16), lorsque je tape "/usr/bin/e16" il me dit que xorg n'est pas lancer, et si le fait depuis tdm, il me dit que j'ai déjà un manager desktop de lancé. comment faire pour lancé e17 au démarrage ? ou avec startx ?

----------

## zorg

problème résolu

----------

## xaviermiller

 *zorg wrote:*   

> problème résolu

 

Salut,

Pourrais-tu dire ce que tu as fait pour résoludre ?  :Wink: 

----------

